# New Arrival



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

This is my New arrival. Huge pocket watch by West end watch company.

Never seen one like this one.

measuring 68mm in dia, 85mm incl crown and 18mm thick.

nice clean movement, the watch is running fine but a bit slow. Maybe a clean service will do the trick.

Lovely over-sized hands and huge Roman numerals just adds to the beauty to the this one.

Would like to hear your comments..happy to hear any other info about this one... 

Enjoy the pics

Cheers,

Ra-V


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Just to give you an idea of the size of the pocket watch..


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Ivor Bigun


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy Jesus, you could kill someone with that! I'm guessing you'll need a custom-made anchor-strength chain to go with it, right?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

If you let if fall, be aware of your feet! Guess you'll need a hand cart to carry it around.



Andreas


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, a custom-made chain is already planned. easy to get it done here. :yes:

*If you let if fall, be aware of your feet! Guess you'll need a hand cart to carry it around*

:no:

The very thought of imagining it is giving me a shock...for a second, i had to look at the watch and ensured if it was kept safely...Wooops.. :fear:

safe and lovely it is taking rest.. :wub:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

What you gonna do with it ??? use it as a paper weight ??


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Only 68mm - thats tiny. Here's one at 104mm


----------

